
Resurrecting impl Trait - nercury
http://aturon.github.io/blog/2015/09/28/impl-trait/
======
arthursilva
This would be a great addition. After non lexical lifetimes this is probably
the most awaited post-1.0 feature.

------
pornel
What's OIBIT?

And why is a new sigil required, instead of:

    
    
         fn produce_iter_static<I: Iterator<u8>>() -> I

~~~
bbatha
>What's OIBIT?

Opt in built in trait. These are traits that implemented for everything by
default. They are generally marker traits for some kind of functionality. The
standard library has Sync (shared memory thread-safe) and Send (thread safe to
send over a channel). Some more detail can be found in the RFC[1] that
implemented them.

[1] [https://github.com/rust-
lang/rfcs/blob/master/text/0019-opt-...](https://github.com/rust-
lang/rfcs/blob/master/text/0019-opt-in-builtin-traits.md)

